# A butcher in Dubai?



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi there,

I've been googling quite a bit now, and I haven't been able to find a butcher in Dubai. Isn't it used around here, or can you get a properly sized custom cut steak somewhere? 

Thanks!

// Yoc.


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Park n Shop 


Waitrose


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's one at the Gold & Diamond Park.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've found the meat at Prime Gourmet in the Gold and Diamond Park near MOE to be the best on offer in Dubai. Mostly sourced from Australia. High quality, both grass and cornfed beef. But no pork. 

Waitrose has decent meat as well.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Prime Gourmet very high quality and they deliver so no need to visit the shop


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

If you want organic, Organic Foods & Cafe also have a butcher. I think they are doing home delivery now as well


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

in MOE, the South African Restaurant The Butcher Shop and Grill is actually a butchers at the very back. (They even sell Billtong - yum!) Not sure on price/quality as we dined in, but the meat we had whilst dining in was good.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> in MOE, the South African Restaurant The Butcher Shop and Grill is actually a butchers at the very back. (They even sell Billtong - yum!) Not sure on price/quality as we dined in, but the meat we had whilst dining in was good.


+1 on Butcher Shop. Daily Gourmet in JBR is OK and Geant in Ibn Battuta arent bad, though I prefer their seafood.


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! 

There're still hope for some good steaks then - awesome! 

// Yoc.


----------

